# Outlaw whips LED have questions???



## Lmlduradenali

Hey guys I'm about to purchase a pair of the 4ft tombstone outlaw whips and wanted to know every ones thoughts--- hoe is the build quality? Easy install??? Please lmk before I break the bank lol

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

Any input?


----------



## J2!

Whoolie Shops is a sponsor here, I believe they have them. Check out their site.


----------



## Lmlduradenali

Just did I see a lot of LED products but not the whip LEDs... I can find no issue just wanted to know build quality


----------



## hursteric

There is a guy on youtube that has a pretty good how to vid. Not sure of the cost of the premade ones. But im sure it maybe cheaper to build your own. Just a thought.


----------



## Lmlduradenali

So I'll check back in on the set up I have gone with and will also post install pics and review soon as I get 

For the whips I went with outlawwhips even tho they are more expensive but lots of good things. 1st off they offer a lot of functions with there tombstone kits. I went with a pair of 4ft whips with 6ft harness extensions and also roll bar mounts.


I also looked for underglow kits and every one offered 30-60 day Warrenty and I looked and found gorilla underglow online @
LED Underglow Kits
They offered a one year guarentee so I went this avenue.

When all is installed I'll post back. Thanks guys


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

did you look at tribal whips? there the led whips. i have seen some go as big as 6ft tall and easy install


----------



## Lmlduradenali

Update. Hey guys so I got the outlaw whips instslled and I got a issue. The setup is 1 week old, have not went and rode but to my Neighboors for a drink. Turned the kit off and did not turn off! Outlawwhips said they will send a new control box! I hope this is not what I am in for! These guys are very nice and are willing to help me so we will see how good they are


----------

